# Teeny Tiny Twisty



## TranquillityBase (Jan 20, 2009)

The *ttt*

I had to see if my lathe still works 

Shorter than my SF Titan...

MJP-25 three speed driver
Seoul U2SWOI emitter
McR16S reflector
Flush fit HDS style bezel ring

LE built by *Darkzero *


----------



## datiLED (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow: That is hot!


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Jan 20, 2009)

I guess it still works. Impressive.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 20, 2009)

:naughty::bow:

THATS AWESOME!!!


----------



## griff (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like it works:naughty:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe I'll have to add a size comparison photo


----------



## jch79 (Jan 20, 2009)

That's some oo: serious sweetness!

I dig the protected Trit slot - and the nod to the PD design, minus the PD is awesome. :thumbsup: PD meets Aleph meets CR2 TB TEENY TINY TWISTY SWEETNESS!!!!

I think even with a photo, we won't get an idea of how tiny it really is... unless you send it to one of us (aka me :devil to find out for ourselves (aka myself). 

:twothumbs john


----------



## loveit (Jan 20, 2009)

That's a beautiful little light! I'd be happy to test her out for you!


----------



## jojobos (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow. nice work! Paypal ready to be sent. :wave::twothumbs


----------



## chipwillis (Jan 20, 2009)

How sweet, nice work:twothumbs


----------



## scout24 (Jan 20, 2009)

money order ready, say the word!


----------



## karlthev (Jan 20, 2009)

Leave me alone Scott---I already had to sell the cat!!!



Karl


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool Scott! :rock:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks peeps 

Sorry for the dust :shakehead





*Dis mo betta*.....Don't worry, I ate the tiny twist


----------



## aikiman44 (Jan 20, 2009)

That is one cool little light.
Going to produce any for the few and the proud?


----------



## Hrvoje (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent craftsmanship. You inspired me to make something similar to myself 

Hrvoje


----------



## clg0159 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice! I will have to learn to do that someday:thumbsup:


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jan 20, 2009)

You seem to have forgotten the fourth 'T'... titanium. Or is that simply a given for anything you produce?


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jan 20, 2009)

.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful TB! I especially love the tail! :twothumbs



Ty_Bower said:


> You seem to have forgotten the fourth 'T'... titanium. Or is that simply a given for anything you produce?


 
You didn't know? TB actually stands for Titanium Bushman. Not sure which tribe he's from & no one is supposed to know but I've seen TB running around the out skirts of town half naked with a titanium spear. It was quite scary!


----------



## jch79 (Jan 21, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


>



That lil' circular thing seems familiar...  :wave:  

:duh2: john


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 21, 2009)

Vrey nice work TB!!!:twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Jan 21, 2009)

jch79 said:


> That lil' circular thing seems familiar...  :wave:
> 
> :duh2: john


 
What is it? A compass?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2009)

darkzero said:


> What is it? A compass?


 


I was wondering the same thing...:shrug::thinking:


----------



## Data (Jan 21, 2009)

That is one great looking light!


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jan 21, 2009)

*I'll take it!*


Where's the price and PayPal info?


----------



## maxspeeds (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! That is sexxy. It's almost small enough to use as a keychain light


----------



## jch79 (Jan 21, 2009)

darkzero said:


> What is it? A compass?



You guessed it! :thumbsup: But it was more me giving the TB dude  a hard time.


----------



## bf1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Teeny Tiny Twisty! :twothumbs


----------



## tino_ale (Jan 21, 2009)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs TB !


----------



## JohnTz (Jan 21, 2009)

I never saw a cr2 light I wanted till this one. Nice job TB!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 21, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


> I had to see if my lathe still works




Nope, apparently it doesn't. . . I only see one there. :green:

Cool little guy. :thumbsup:

-LT


----------



## easilyled (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Scott, that's just what I had in mind.
Can't wait for it to arrive. :thumbsup:





























If only. :sigh:


----------



## Gary123 (Feb 8, 2009)

Griff: you've got to do a run of these! Put me down for one.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary123 said:


> Griff: you've got to do a run of these! Put me down for one.


 
Griff? :thinking:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary123 said:


> Griff: you've got to do a run of these! Put me down for one.


 
Me too lovecpf


----------



## Edwood (Feb 9, 2009)

darkzero said:


> What is it? A compass?



Sunto would be my guess.

Heheh, that lil twisty is so cute.


----------



## photorob (Feb 9, 2009)

For all those interested in the compass.
Got to love tad gear


http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/compasses main/sas_compass.htm


----------



## griff (Feb 9, 2009)

Gary123 said:


> Griff: you've got to do a run of these! Put me down for one.



I'm really busy with winter but I know a guy who can build them !
Let's start a list

1. griff


----------



## easilyled (Feb 10, 2009)

griff, I think I'll opt for your trade-mark checkering instead of knurling this time.
Otherwise, everything else exactly the same please. :thumbsup:

PS! I hope your builder can cope with this. I don't know if I can trust anyone else.


----------



## griff (Feb 10, 2009)

+1 to that


----------



## collector (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## JohnTz (Feb 14, 2009)

1. griff
2. collector
3. JohnTz
.
.
.
.







griff said:


> I'm really busy with winter but I know a guy who can build them !
> Let's start a list
> 
> 1. griff


----------



## easilyled (Feb 14, 2009)

JohnTz said:


> 1. griff
> 2. collector
> 3. JohnTz
> .
> ...



Hey! I was second on the list after griff.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this one :thinking: but... :wow: what a beauty!


----------



## collector (Feb 14, 2009)

1. griff
2. easyled
3. collector
4. JohnTz
5. ........


----------



## easilyled (Feb 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnTz (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry easyled. I didn't mean to miss you...now lets hope the man can see that there are at least 4 of us that would want one.


----------



## EricMack (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Sweetness!! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Feb 16, 2009)

JohnTz said:


> sorry easyled. I didn't mean to miss you...now lets hope the man can see that there are at least 4 of us that would want one.



No problem. I was only joking. 
Not that I wouldn't jump at the chance if they were offered though.


----------



## JohnTz (Feb 16, 2009)

all we can do is ask.....


----------



## dmdrewitt (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for nice comments peeps


----------



## bmstrong (May 27, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## littlerm (May 31, 2009)

:nanaut me on the list please how much


----------

